# [OS] Les différents OS OpenSource...

## ndaneau

Bonjour,

Pour un travail pour mon graduat en informatique, je dois installé un serveur (firewall, web, mail, ftp, nfs...). En gros la contrainte est un OS opensource, et le choix doit être justifié...

Au début, je me dit, facile, une Gentoo et c'est parti! Pourquoi? parce qu'elle permet d'avoir un système minimaliste, donc (a priori) plus stable et plus performant. Et puis le Portage est vraiment pratique, sans compter la rapidité des mises à jours. Ca me semble tenir la route comme justification!

Oui, mais il y a pas que Linux qui est opensource, donc pourquoi Linux et pas Bsd ou OpenSolaris???? Et là j'ai pas trop de réponse... Bsd et solaris plus stable, Linux a une meilleur compatibilité matériel. Pour les soft c'est presque les mêmes (surtout entre Linux et Bsd, un peu moins pour Solaris).

Bref, je cherche des arguments OBJECTIFS sur le choix entre Linux, Bsd et OpenSolaris (ou encore un autre???). J'ai bien cherché des comparatifs, mais à force, j'ai de plus en plus l'impression que les différences sont minimes... En plus des articles de 2004, c'est pas très utile...  Et moi je dois me justifier devant un jury...

Merci d'avance

nico

----------

## Enlight

Si j'ai bien compris, tes arguments doivent aller dans le sens de la sécurité. Donc là ça devrait pas mal réduire la champs et seuls devraient rester hardened gentoo (les autres distros hardened sont toute commerciales il me semble) et openBSD. Comme je ne connais pas ce dernier, je ne peux pas t'aider plus malheuresement.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Si j'ai bien compris, tes arguments doivent aller dans le sens de la sécurité. Donc là ça devrait pas mal réduire la champs et seuls devraient rester hardened gentoo (les autres distros hardened sont toute commerciales il me semble) et openBSD. Comme je ne connais pas ce dernier, je ne peux pas t'aider plus malheuresement.

 

OpenBSD sans hésiter du fait d'un développement axé dès le début sur une sécurité maximale.

[troll]

Et puis PF enterre littérallement netfilter comme firewall

[/troll]

----------

## Bapt

OpenBSD est aussi à mon avis le mieux placé, mais FreeBSD est aussi un bon candidat, niveau sécu on peut aussi aller très loin (niveau matos c'est un peu plus que le support de OpenBSD), niveau firewall tu as le choix entre IPFW et PF (c'est vrai qu'il y a pas mieux que PF niveau fonctionnalité, syntaxe logique et simple et surtout sécurité), d'un point de vue applicatif, le choix est le plus vaste parmis les BSD : actuellement 15880 ports. NetBSD est pas mal non plus.

Gros avantages des BSD sur les Linux pour la stabilité et cohérence du système : un userland traité au même titre que le kernel avec le même soin et indépendant des applications tierses, donc une cohérence et stabilité accrue.

----------

## Trevoke

L'axiome du monde des OS : chaque OS est tres bon a quelque chose.

Alors. Dis-nous ce que tu veux faire, et on te dira quoi utiliser  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Bah il nous l'a dit :

 *ndaneau wrote:*   

> un serveur (firewall, web, mail, ftp, nfs...)

 

Et ça veut devenir modo...  :Laughing: 

----------

## ndaneau

Re,

Merci pour vos réactions rapides.

Je vais regarder un peu OpenBSD.

 *Quote:*   

> Alors. Dis-nous ce que tu veux faire, et on te dira quoi utiliser

 

Un serveur, avec une flopée de service...   :Laughing: 

Faudra du coup que je regarde si je dois faire un peu de virtualisation (Linux Vserver ou BSD jail)

Moi qui voulais encore jouer avec gentoo...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Après il me restera à comparer et justifier tous les softs installés (serveur mail, ftp, anti-spam....) je vais m'amuser comme un fou!   :Shocked: 

et même chose sur les postes de travail   :Confused:  ARG

----------

## Trevoke

Pas charrier! Je ne savais pas s'il voulait tout faire dessus ou s'il donnait des exemples.

Alors tu veux.. Firewall, HTTP, MAIL, FTP, NFS. Tu veux que ca fasse router aussi?

Le meilleur router/firewall je crois que c'est FreeBSD qui l'a, ipfw (en tout cas il est simple a utiliser).

Sinon, en effet, ca va dependre du software pour la tache.. OpenBSD est le plus securise a la base, mais des que tu ajoutes sendmail...  :Wink: 

Pour securiser, c'est mieux d'avoir un boulot par box, ceci dit en passant.

----------

## Enlight

axiome no 1 : Toujours préférer un serveur codé par Dan Bernstein, ça veut dire Qmail pour les mails et DJBDNS pour les DNS, on attends encore les failles dans ces programmes.

----------

## ndaneau

 *Quote:*   

> Alors tu veux.. Firewall, HTTP, MAIL, FTP, NFS. Tu veux que ca fasse router aussi?

 

et oui, il doit tout faire mon serveur, même VOIP (asterisk), c'est tout dire...  :Very Happy: 

et oui, tout sur la même becane (le but du projet est de proposer ça pour des PME... qui vont pas acheter 5 machines!)

Comme je le dis un peu plus haut, je vais devoir faire la même démarche pour les softs...   :Confused:  mais je pense que ce sera déjà plus simple... (apache, mysql, vsftp ou pureftp, courier-mta, qmail ou postfix, courier-imap, ldap, dns, dhcp, etc...)

ca doit etre secure, mais c'est pas pour une banque!   :Razz:  Le projet est basé sur une asbl que conseil aux fédés sportives, faut surtout qqchose de stable auquel il faut pas toucher pendant 1 an!  :Very Happy: 

ps : la becane sera un IBM xserie x225 (xeon 2.8, 1 Gb de Ram, hdd scsi en raid 5 pour les data et raid 1 pour le systeme) qui traine chez moi...

----------

## Trevoke

Tu peux peut-etre faire joujou avec Gentoo pour ce projet, alors. Faut pas sortir du "x86" par contre  :Smile: 

Et s'il faut pas y toucher pendant un an, tu fais confiance a ton hardware je suppose.

Deja, tu n'auras pas besoin de X..

Et si tu vas avoir 5 ou 6 serveurs sur une seule box, c'est mieux que ca soit securise, parce que si tous tes oeufs sont dans le meme panier, faut du molleton dedans et de l'acier dehors.

----------

## ndaneau

 *Quote:*   

> Et si tu vas avoir 5 ou 6 serveurs sur une seule box, c'est mieux que ca soit securise, parce que si tous tes oeufs sont dans le meme panier, faut du molleton dedans et de l'acier dehors.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Un serveur, avec une flopée de service...  
> 
> Faudra du coup que je regarde si je dois faire un peu de virtualisation (Linux Vserver ou BSD jail) 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Deja, tu n'auras pas besoin de X..

 

hein, c'est quoi ça???   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Si tu veux faire joujou avec la virtualisation, profites-en pour utiliser Xen alors!  :Wink: 

X c'est X.org ... Le serveur graphique.

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Si tu veux faire joujou avec la virtualisation, profites-en pour utiliser Xen alors! 
> 
> X c'est X.org ... Le serveur graphique.

 

Je crois que son smiley n'était pas là pour rien   :Wink: 

Par contre xen-- c'est quoi l'intérêt quand ona besoin d'un seul kernel? des chroot jails me parraissent bien plus appropriés.

----------

## Trevoke

Mais je sais pas, on est vendredi, laissez-moi tranquille, j'suis bon a rien en ce moment... J'attends le week-end avec impatience.

----------

## ndaneau

 *Quote:*   

> Je crois que son smiley n'était pas là pour rien 

 

+1

 *Quote:*   

> Mais je sais pas, on est vendredi, laissez-moi tranquille, j'suis bon a rien en ce moment... J'attends le week-end avec impatience.

 

+2

 :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Par contre xen-- c'est quoi l'intérêt quand ona besoin d'un seul kernel? des chroot jails me parraissent bien plus appropriés.

 

je regarderai tout ca plus tard, mais merci quand même  :Wink: 

----------

## grosnours

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Si tu veux faire joujou avec la virtualisation, profites-en pour utiliser Xen alors! 
> 
> X c'est X.org ... Le serveur graphique. 
> 
> Je crois que son smiley n'était pas là pour rien  
> ...

 

Augmenter la rentabilité du matos et la sécurité de l'ensemble des services ?

----------

## nico_calais

En tout cas, opensolaris, tu peux laisser tomber direct. La gestion des paquets est pas du tout top, le shell c'est même pas le bash par défaut...enfin bref, j'ai essayé deux ou trois jours et je lui ai fait la peau.

Reste sur du BSD ou sur du linux...

Sinon, la boîte qui s'occupe de notre firewall au boulot preconise du debian. Cela peut être aussi une solution.

----------

## Mickael

 *grosnours wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*    *Trevoke wrote:*   Si tu veux faire joujou avec la virtualisation, profites-en pour utiliser Xen alors! 
> 
> X c'est X.org ... Le serveur graphique. 
> 
> Je crois que son smiley n'était pas là pour rien  
> ...

 

Pour la rentabilité je vois pas trop pourquoi, mais je suis pas spécialiste si tu pouvais argumenter grosnours et la sécu...

----------

## Bapt

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> En tout cas, opensolaris, tu peux laisser tomber direct. ... le shell c'est même pas le bash par défaut...

 

[modevilain]Ouh !!! Alors là il est trop nul il n'a même pas bash par défaut... [/modevilain]

[ModeHS]Le BSD non plus n'ont pas bash par défaut : csh pour FreeBSD par exemple. les autres shells sont tout aussi intéressant que Bash, voir même mieux pour certain, par exemple, moi je suis bien content quand je me retrouve sans bash par défaut ou que au moins je peux le virer (ce qui n'est pas le cas de gentoo).[/ModeHS]

Pour revenir sur le sujet :

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Augmenter la rentabilité du matos et la sécurité de l'ensemble des services ?
> 
> 

 

Par le sécurités des différents services les jails de FreeBSD ou sysjail chez (Open|Net)BSD (attention ce ne sont pas des chroot) sont AMHA beaucoup plus appropriés et consommeront moins de resource que xen.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pour la rentabilité, je pense qu'au lieu de faire tourner un ou deux services par machines physiques qui prennent 20% du CPU et 50% en pleine charge, et ben tu groupe deux serveurs virtuels sur une machine physique ce qui te fait econimiser une machine physique, cela s'appelle la consolidation de serveur.

----------

## grosnours

 *baptux wrote:*   

> Par le sécurités des différents services les jails de FreeBSD ou sysjail chez (Open|Net)BSD (attention ce ne sont pas des chroot) sont AMHA beaucoup plus appropriés et consommeront moins de resource que xen.

 

Jamais utilisé *BSD, je ne saurais donc pas comparer.

Quant à l'overhead induit par Xen, il est assez limité. Les performances d'une VM sont quasi identiques à la machine de base sans Xen.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Personnellement, j'utilise OpenBSD comme routeur Firewall pour mon réseau local et ce depuis plus de 4 ans ! Et j'en suis plus que content !

Packet Filter est un bijou !

+1 pour djbdns !!

Question : j'avais un projet de mettre un de mes ordis en DMZ (mail, HTTP, FTP, DNS) en plus sur mon routeur (réseau à 3 pattes). Quid de la virtualisation ? Une seule machine physique me permettrait-elle cela ? (En espérant ne pas polluer ce thread avec avec ça...)

----------

## grosnours

Oui bien entendu. Je n'ai de problèmes qu'avec OpenAFS (impossible à faire fonctionner) et les VLAN (checksum tcp foireux, voir faq) sous Xen jusqu'à présent.

Je pense même qu'il est possible de virtualiser du *BSD (sans investir dans des CPU récents qui possèdent des instructions de virtualisation hardware).

----------

## PabOu

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Mais je sais pas, on est vendredi, laissez-moi tranquille, j'suis bon a rien en ce moment... J'attends le week-end avec impatience.

 

Pourquoi, il se passe quoi ce week-end ? ;-)

En tout cas, ta phrase va faire du chemin... directement dans ma signature :-D

Ah, t'avais demandé à ce qu'on te laisse tranquille ? nan, c'est trop fort, je ne peux pas laisser passer :-)

ndaneau: juste par curiosité, tu fais tes études où ?

----------

## nicod

Bonjour,

première chose, nicod= ndaneau, mais j'ai eu un problème de changement d'e-mail... et plus d'acces a ndaneau...   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> ndaneau: juste par curiosité, tu fais tes études où ?

 

J'ai fait mon graduat en cours du soir à Namur, mais j'ai fini les cours en juin 2005... mon TFE de l'année passé est tombé aux oubliettes... Voilà ce que c'est de vouloir faire son TFE pour son employeur   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Question : j'avais un projet de mettre un de mes ordis en DMZ (mail, HTTP, FTP, DNS) en plus sur mon routeur (réseau à 3 pattes). Quid de la virtualisation ? Une seule machine physique me permettrait-elle cela ? (En espérant ne pas polluer ce thread avec avec ça...)

 

Non, tu pollue pas du tout le thread, soyons multi-thread voyons   :Wink:  (blague du dimanche matin...)

Il me semble que c'est tout à fait faisable, et c'est un peu ce que je compte faire pour ce travail de fin d'étude, mais je n'y connais pas encore grand chose en virtualisation... D'ailleur je me demandais si il y avait un réel plus en sécurité, vu que je suppose que la virtualisation doit quand même pomper plus de RAM  :Question: 

En tout cas merci pour vos conseils... Il me reste plus qu'à mettre tout ça au clair et de choisir entre openBSD et gentoo...

----------

## antoine_

En fait, je pense que la virtualisation, c'est surtout une solution pratique pour une entreprise qui disposerait d'un parc de serveurs de quelques centaines ou millieurs de machines et qui voudrait consolider un peu le tout. La virtualisation a alors l'avantage de ne pas nécessiter de reconfiguration des OS, il n'y a pas à repenser le parc en entier, juste à attribuer plusieurs serveurs physiques sur une seule machine.

Après il s'agit de savoir le niveau de sécurité qu'apportent les jails FreeBSD : si une appli est corrompue (suite à une faille de sécurité) quel est le risque que cela ait des répercussions sur l'OS ou une autre appli ? Et si une appli plante, est-il possible qu'elle plante également l'OS ?

La virtualisation s'affranchit de ces problèmes. Mais si les jails permettent de faire quelquechose d'équivalent...

Après un produit comme VMWare propose pas mal d'outils pour gérer un parc de serveurs. Je crois même qu'il possible de faire passer un serveur d'une machine physique à une autre (assez pratique pour les déménagements et la maintenance).

----------

## grosnours

 *nicod wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> D'ailleur je me demandais si il y avait un réel plus en sécurité, vu que je suppose que la virtualisation doit quand même pomper plus de RAM 

 

Oui évidemment, virtualiser par Xen ou VMWare nécessite plus de RAM/CPU/HD que la somme des machines à virtualiser. La virtualisation passe par un kernel bien particulier et un ensemble de tools qui nécessitent un espace (RAM,CPU,HD) différent des VM.

Toutefois, sur une machine faite pour la virtualisation (disons quad-Opteron dual-core, 16GB RAM et un raid 5 ou 6 de 1-2TB), utiliser 256-512MB de RAM à cet effet passe assez inaperçu.

Tout dépend bien sûr de l'utilisation des VM, rien ne sert de vouloir virtualiser une machine nécessitant à elle seule 2 Opteron, 8GB RAM et 1TB d'espace disque. Par contre, des petits (tout dépend de ce qu'on appelle "petit") serveurs web, mail, vpn, voip, ... sont de parfaits candidats à la virtualisation.

 *antoine_ wrote:*   

> En fait, je pense que la virtualisation, c'est surtout une solution pratique pour une entreprise qui disposerait d'un parc de serveurs de quelques centaines ou millieurs de machines et qui voudrait consolider un peu le tout. La virtualisation a alors l'avantage de ne pas nécessiter de reconfiguration des OS, il n'y a pas à repenser le parc en entier, juste à attribuer plusieurs serveurs physiques sur une seule machine.

 

Il ne faut pas attendre d'avoir plusieurs centaines ou milliers de machines pour vouloir virtualiser. Tu peux vouloir commencer à virtualiser à partir de deux machines, tout dépend des contraintes. Place occupée dans une baie, consommation électrique, tolérance aux pannes, coût maintenance hardware et j'en passe sont à prendre en compte.

A mon domicile, j'ai décidé de virtualiser mes "routeurs" (gentoo, nat, vpn, etc): j'avais 3 petits compaq (350MHz, 128M RAM, 6G HD), j'ai maintenant une seule machine qui fait en plus fileserver (P4 3GHz, 1GB RAM, 3x 250GB en RAID5). J'y ai gagné de la place, 2 ports sur le switch et de l'électricité (je pense, pas vraiment vérifié). J'y ai par contre perdu en tolérance aux pannes puisque si la machine principale se casse la gueule, je perds tout (j'ai pas les moyens d'investir dans une deuxième machine identique ne faisant rien, sinon je l'aurais fait  :Smile: ).

 *Quote:*   

> Après un produit comme VMWare propose pas mal d'outils pour gérer un parc de serveurs. Je crois même qu'il possible de faire passer un serveur d'une machine physique à une autre (assez pratique pour les déménagements et la maintenance).

 

Xen le permet aussi, celà s'appelle la "migration". Tu peux déplacer sans downtime une VM d'une machine physique à une autre.

Elle est visible ici: http://mlc.homelinux.com:88/blog/go.php?http://mlc.homelinux.com:88/xenpr/Videos/livemigration.avi

Le fait d'utiliser Xen permet aussi (mais ça je n'y ai pas encore regardé) d'ajouter de la RAM à une VM pendant qu'elle tourne, visible ici: http://mlc.homelinux.com:88/blog/go.php?http://mlc.homelinux.com:88/xenpr/Videos/allocationdynmem.avi

----------

## antoine_

J'ignorais que Xen le permettait. Je n'ai pas beaucoup regardé la virtualisation, du coup je connais plus celui dont on entend beaucoup parler : VMWare. Merci pour les différentes infos.

Chez toi tu as dû gagner pas mal de consommation électrique. Mais pourquoi n'as tu pas tout simplement installé tes trois serveurs sur la même machine et le même OS ?

----------

## grosnours

Parce que je ne me suis pas penché sur le routage avec 3 connexions internet différentes (boulot, moi, parents). 3 gateways distinctes me semblaient plus à gérer qu'une seule avec des routes dans tous les sens.

----------

## Oupsman

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le fait d'utiliser Xen permet aussi (mais ça je n'y ai pas encore regardé) d'ajouter de la RAM à une VM pendant qu'elle tourne, visible ici: http://mlc.homelinux.com:88/blog/go.php?http://mlc.homelinux.com:88/xenpr/Videos/allocationdynmem.avi

 

J'ai testé ça, ca marche bien. J'ai testé aussi l'ajout en "live" d'un "disque dur" virtuel ca marche tout aussi bien. Putain, je me suis cru au taf d'ailleurs   :Laughing: 

----------

